# goblin-Ingi-Spezialisierung



## Traigun (18. Juni 2007)

Hidiho, 
ich möchte Gobliningi werden kann aber nirgends eine Q dafür annehmen. Mein hunter ist lvl 59 und hat Bergbau und Ingi auf 300+. Der Ingilehrer in Og gibt mir nur die q "Maschienenkrieg"(ne q für Gnomeregan) , der Ingilehrer in Gadgetzan gibt mir keine Q und die weibliche Version in der Hütte ("Goblinmeisteringi) hat auch keine für mich. Also ich bin hilflos.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Einen Gm hab ich auch schon gefragt, der sagt aber nur das es kein Fehler/Bug im spiel ist und mir bei Q-Inhalten nicht weiter helfen kann...

Ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen, plsssss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

¤´¨) 
¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨) 
(¸.·´ (¸.·`¤...cYa BoLLe


----------



## Manani (19. Juni 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=3638

Der Schwur der Geheimhaltung
(The Pledge of Secrecy)

Stufe: 47
Ziel

Wenn Ihr ein Gobliningenieur werden wollt, dann müsst Ihr auf den Schwur der Geheimhaltung rechtsklicken und erneut mit Nixx Sprossfeder in Gadgetzan sprechen.

    * 1 Nixx' unterschriebener Schwur

Beschreibung

Bei der Gobliningenieurskunst geht es um praktische Anwendungen mit hohem Profit und noch höherer Explosionskraft! Unsere Baupläne ermöglichen uns, mächtige Bomben und gewaltige Waffen hervorzubringen. Die Anleitung, die Ihr gelesen habt, berichtet darüber.

Die Anleitung erwähnt auch unser uraltes Gelöbnis der Geheimhaltung unserer Baupläne. Sobald Ihr ein Gobliningenieur geworden seid, war's das. Es gibt keinerlei Zugang zur Gnomeningenieurskunst.

Wenn Ihr immer noch ein Gobliningenieur werden wollt, dann unterzeichnet dieses Dokument, mit dem Ihr eine lebenslange Geheimhaltung gelobt, und sprecht dann wieder mit mir. Denkt gut darüber nach, [Name].


----------



## Madedman (19. Juni 2007)

Bin auch ingi musste erst einen quest beim ingi lehrer in uc annehmen


----------



## Traigun (19. Juni 2007)

Hidiho leuz, der Typ in UC hat keine Q für mich und wie schon gesagt der in Og nur Maschienenkrieg......, maybe sollt ich ma die q machen vllt ist das wie sone vorq^^
                            Was Denkt ihr, könnte das sein weil ich die q net gemacht hab?
¤´¨) 
¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨) 
(¸.·´ (¸.·`¤...cYa BoLLe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traigun (19. Juni 2007)

mhhhhh, k an der Q lag es au net hab die gerade gemacht und ne folge habsch au net bekommen..... also von daher NEEEED HELP!!!     xD

cYa BoLLe


----------



## Madedman (19. Juni 2007)

hmm hast diesen schwur im inv und musst den lesen und dann abgeben?


----------



## Traigun (19. Juni 2007)

Nein, bin nciht dumm xD Aber danke war ne gute Idee, pls weiter ideen bzw eine Richtige Lösung =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madedman (20. Juni 2007)

Hab nur gedacht du hast es vielleicht übersehen kanns den sein das du das teil weggeschmiessen hast oder so?


----------



## Traigun (20. Juni 2007)

ne, bei sowas bin ich mir sicher, meine taschen sind immer sooooo schön ordentlich =) und wenn man nen q item weg schmeist kann man ja die q net machen und würde sie ja logischerweise abbrechen. Also müsste sie ja normalerweise wieder da sein zum annehmen.... xD

Mein Satzaufbau versteht zwar niemand, aber naja hf^^

~~~~~~>>>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Need weiter Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<<<~~~~~~~~


----------



## Madedman (20. Juni 2007)

hmm warst du schon in jeder stadt beim lehrer?


----------



## Traigun (21. Juni 2007)

jooooooooo, aber auch ent schlecht die idee


----------



## Gelena (22. Juni 2007)

Wie bereits geschrieben, die Q zum Goblningi gibts in Gadget, habe selbst vorgestern mit meiner 54er Jägerin Gelena auf Aegwynn diesen Q gemacht, spar schonmal Eisen für das bauen der Bomben. Ich hab meinen Ausweis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simoman (23. Juni 2007)

Und Gnomen ingineur, wo kann man da ein Quest annehmen=?


----------



## Madedman (24. Juni 2007)

BeuteBucht soweit ich weiss


----------



## Traigun (24. Juni 2007)

> Und Gnomen ingineur, wo kann man da ein Quest annehmen=?



Dort wo die die ganzen Escourtq's abgibts von den notsignal dingern....


----------



## Spongebopp (25. Juni 2007)

Traigun schrieb:


> Dort wo die die ganzen Escourtq's abgibts von den notsignal dingern....



Nochmal zusammengefasst, Gnom wird man in Beutebucht (manche mögen jetzt Brechreiz bekommen, aber das heißt nun mal jetzt so) oben neben der Ledererbude und Goblin in Gaze im Haus links neben der Gaststädte, beide Trainer haben NUR die Rezepte für die jeweils passende Ingie Spezialisierung, ihr müsst auserdem noch nach Gaze zum "normalen" Ingeneurstrainer.

Grüße, ein Gnomeningeneur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltharzar (1. Mai 2008)

Habs!

Also die q für Spezialisierung Gnom oder Goblin findest du beim Lehrling der steht meist in der nähe des Lehrers wo du immer hin bist was zu lernen.
In UC ist das der Graham van talen.


----------



## -Azurak- (7. Mai 2008)

du musst nach ratschet in dem haus wo der ingibedarf typ ist, der gibt dir ne Q, dass du noch gadgetzan sollst. dann gehts.

die Q in Ratschet kann man leicht übersehen, da es eine low-level Q ist, und diese somit nicht auf der Karte makiert wird.


----------

